# Pathfinder Kingmaker - Tipps zum Einstieg?



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab mir spontan Pathfinder Kingmaker geholt und finde es echt genial, endlich ein gutes "Oldschool"-RPG. Aber ich komme schon recht früh nicht mehr weiter. Ich spiele auf normaler Schwierigkeit und bin Level 2.

Achtung, evlt. Spoiler: Ich habe den Überfall am Anfang auf die Burg überstanden und bin mit der mir zugeteilten Truppe zum Handelsposten. Auch da habe ich den Banditenangriff abgewehrt. Aber was soll ich danach machen? Ich bin in Richtung Westen, da traf ich einen Mann, der einen Hinweis auf ein altes Grab im Süden gab. Da bin ich dann hingegangen, und mein Widersacher vom Anfang, als wir in zwei Gruppen aufgeteilt wurden, die die Aufgabe der Herrscherin erfüllen sollen, hält sich dort mit einigen Söldnern auf. Bei dem Kampf habe ich dann Null Chance, daher vermute ich, dass ich erst woanders noch XP sammeln muss (ich bin erst Level 2). Aber wo? Ich habe beim Rumreisen 2-3 Orte gefunden, aber da bin ich fast sofort tot, zB durch einen Troll bei einem alten Baum. 


Hat da jemand vlt EInsteigertipps parat? ^^


----------



## LowriderRoxx (14. Oktober 2018)

Ganz im Stile der alten RPGs gibt es immer wieder Gegenden oder Kämpfe, zu denen man lieber später einmal zurückkehrt. Der Troll im Gebiet "Old Oak" gehört dazu. 

Östlich/südöstlich des Grabes sind einige einfachere Gegenden (Two-Rivers Field, Trail in the Hills, etc), und westlich der Alten Eiche ebenfalls. Sind insgesamt 3-6 Gebiete, durchaus genug für Lvl 3.

Alternativ kann man aber auch mit Lvl 2 den Kampf im Grab angehen, unabhängig von der Gruppenzusammenstellung. Der Zeitdruck durch die Hauptquest in diesem Kapitel ist sehr gering (hatte 50 Tage über), so dass man ruhig Lager schlagen und sich ausruhen bzw Spells optimieren kann. Es gibt immer wieder Konfrontationen, die übermäßig schwer erscheinen. Aber mit den richtigen Buffs, bischen CC (Hideous Laughter gibt es bspw für Barden sehr früh), und Ablenkung der entscheidenden Gegner, sind die meisten machbar, ohne erst XP sammeln zu müssen. Zumindest in den ersten beiden Kapiteln.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2018)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Ganz im Stile der alten RPGs gibt es immer wieder Gegenden oder Kämpfe, zu denen man lieber später einmal zurückkehrt. Der Troll im Gebiet "Old Oak" gehört dazu.
> 
> Östlich/südöstlich des Grabes sind einige einfachere Gegenden (Two-Rivers Field, Trail in the Hills, etc), und westlich der Alten Eiche ebenfalls. Sind insgesamt 3-6 Gebiete, durchaus genug für Lvl 3.


 ok, vielen Dank! Ist aber echt doof, dass es nicht klarer ersichtlich ist und man quasi ein zu schweres Gebiet auf dem Weg zu dem eigentlich leichteren hat....



> Alternativ kann man aber auch mit Lvl 2 den Kampf im Grab angehen, unabhängig von der Gruppenzusammenstellung. Der Zeitdruck durch die Hauptquest in diesem Kapitel ist sehr gering (hatte 50 Tage über), so dass man ruhig Lager schlagen und sich ausruhen bzw Spells optimieren kann. Es gibt immer wieder Konfrontationen, die übermäßig schwer erscheinen. Aber mit den richtigen Buffs, bischen CC (Hideous Laughter gibt es bspw für Barden sehr früh), und Ablenkung der entscheidenden Gegner, sind die meisten machbar, ohne erst XP sammeln zu müssen. Zumindest in den ersten beiden Kapiteln.


 Es war im Grab auch mehrfach recht knapp, aber immer wieder starb einer unmittelbar bevor er eine "besondere" Aktion durchführen sollte, die einen Gegner lähmt, ablenkt oder so, und wenn dann mal 1-2 aus der Party tot sind, dann ging nichts mehr. 

Dann werde ich mal bei Gelegenheit weitermachen, jetzt ist aber erst mal was anderes dran


----------



## LowriderRoxx (14. Oktober 2018)

Die Rolls im Combat Log ist sehr hilfreich in dieser Hinsicht. Dort sieht man recht schnell, welcher Gegner eine Gefahr darstellt, und welche eigenen Angriffe Zeitverschwendung darstellen (zu hohe AC oder Immunitäten jedweder Art). Mit ein wenig Trial & Error lernt man auch recht fix, welche Gegnerarten besonders anfällig für bestimmte Angriffe/Zauber sind (wenig Fortitude bei Magiern, wenig Will bei Frontkämpfern, etc). 

Zudem vergisst man leicht Buffs und Fähigkeiten, die aktiviert werden müssen. "Fighting Defensively" bei Valerie, "Rage" bei Amiri, die Gesänge bei Linzi, etc. Gerade Amiri's Rage ist zu Beginn sehr wertvoll. Wenn man sie zu Beginn des Kampfes aus dem Getümmel raushalten kann um bei aktiviertem Rage die Fernkämpfer anzugehen, ist schon viel erreicht. Valerie überlebt auch ein paar Runden auf sich allein gestellt. Oder falls der eigene Charakter eine pure DPS-Klasse hat (Monk, Rogue, Ranger, etc), geht man selber auf die Fernkämpfer drauf und schickt Amiri den Nahkämpfern in den Rücken (man scheint für Angriffe von hinten einen Bereich von etwa 30° zu haben, negiert den Großteil der Verteidigung).

Edit: übrigens gibt es auch Random Encounter mit Gegnern, die der eigenen Gruppe komplett den Tag versauen können, wenn man gerade die falschen Spells im Spellbook hat. Bei anderen RPGs wird man etwas mehr an die Hand genommen, während hier nur der Rahmen gesetzt wird. Gefällt mir persönlich besser, zumal wirklich harte/unmögliche Kämpfe am Ende doch sehr selten sind. Dass du den Troll so früh entdeckt hast, ist ein wenig unglücklich, jedoch ist das ja ein Konflikt, den man vermeiden kann. Quicksave/-load ist wirklich keine Schande in diesem Spiel. Gerade beim ersten Anlauf ist Trial & Error unumgänglich.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2018)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Die Rolls im Combat Log ist sehr hilfreich in dieser Hinsicht. Dort sieht man recht schnell, welcher Gegner eine Gefahr darstellt, und welche eigenen Angriffe Zeitverschwendung darstellen (zu hohe AC oder Immunitäten jedweder Art). Mit ein wenig Trial & Error lernt man auch recht fix, welche Gegnerarten besonders anfällig für bestimmte Angriffe/Zauber sind (wenig Fortitude bei Magiern, wenig Will bei Frontkämpfern, etc).


 ähm wo genau ist diese "Combat Log" zu sehen?



> Zudem vergisst man leicht Buffs und Fähigkeiten, die aktiviert werden müssen. "Fighting Defensively" bei Valerie, "Rage" bei Amiri, die Gesänge bei Linzi, etc. Gerade Amiri's Rage ist zu Beginn sehr wertvoll.


Valerie ist nicht mit bei mir, ich hab Linzi, Amiri und Harrim.




> Wenn man sie zu Beginn des Kampfes aus dem Getümmel raushalten kann um bei aktiviertem Rage die Fernkämpfer anzugehen, ist schon viel erreicht. Valerie überlebt auch ein paar Runden auf sich allein gestellt. Oder falls der eigene Charakter eine pure DPS-Klasse hat (Monk, Rogue, Ranger, etc), geht man selber auf die Fernkämpfer drauf und schickt Amiri den Nahkämpfern in den Rücken (man scheint für Angriffe von hinten einen Bereich von etwa 30° zu haben, negiert den Großteil der Verteidigung).


 das ist natürlich nicht so leicht, da die Gegner sich ja auch bewegen  



> Edit: übrigens gibt es auch Random Encounter mit Gegnern, die der eigenen Gruppe komplett den Tag versauen können, wenn man gerade die falschen Spells im Spellbook hat. Bei anderen RPGs wird man etwas mehr an die Hand genommen, während hier nur der Rahmen gesetzt wird. Gefällt mir persönlich besser, zumal wirklich harte/unmögliche Kämpfe am Ende doch sehr selten sind. Dass du den Troll so früh entdeckt hast, ist ein wenig unglücklich, jedoch ist das ja ein Konflikt, den man vermeiden kann. Quicksave/-load ist wirklich keine Schande in diesem Spiel. Gerade beim ersten Anlauf ist Trial & Error unumgänglich.


 ich wollte halt wissen, ob ich was falsch mache oder nur woanders zuerst hingehen sollte. Mir ist es bei Games lieber, wenn man grad zu Beginn quasi keine andere Wahl hat als dahinzugehen, wo man die Aufgaben auch schaffen kann.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (15. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ähm wo genau ist diese "Combat Log" zu sehen?


Unten rechts werden alle Dialoge und Ereignisse aufgelistet. Mouseover/Rechtsklick öffnet ein Pop-Up, in dem Details der jeweiligen Aktion dargestellt werden -- Schwierigkeit, Rüstungsklasse, Wert der entscheidenden Fähigkeit, Ergebnis des Würfelwurfs, etc.

Der Anfang ist vergleichsweise schwer, da man kaum Möglichkeiten bei der Zusammenstellung der eigenen Gruppe hat. Durch die Handlung beim Grab gibt es eine zusätzliche Person, und westlich davon gibt es die Möglichkeit, nochmals zwei weitere zu rekrutieren. Alternativ kann man beim Handelsposten für Gold Söldner anheuern. Diese lassen sich wesentlich besser auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, haben jedoch keine Persönlichkeit, bieten keinerlei Smalltalk.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2018)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Unten rechts werden alle Dialoge und Ereignisse aufgelistet. Mouseover/Rechtsklick öffnet ein Pop-Up, in dem Details der jeweiligen Aktion dargestellt werden -- Schwierigkeit, Rüstungsklasse, Wert der entscheidenden Fähigkeit, Ergebnis des Würfelwurfs, etc.
> 
> Der Anfang ist vergleichsweise schwer, da man kaum Möglichkeiten bei der Zusammenstellung der eigenen Gruppe hat. Durch die Handlung beim Grab gibt es eine zusätzliche Person, und westlich davon gibt es die Möglichkeit, nochmals zwei weitere zu rekrutieren. Alternativ kann man beim Handelsposten für Gold Söldner anheuern. Diese lassen sich wesentlich besser auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, haben jedoch keine Persönlichkeit, bieten keinerlei Smalltalk.


 Ich bin ein wenig "rumgewandert" und geschaut, ob ich machbare Kämpfe finde. 1x musste ich neu laden, weil ich mir in einer an sich eher harmlosen Spinnenhöhle etwas eingefangen hab, wegen dem Linzi kaum mehr Stärke hatte und sich nicht mehr bewegen wollte. 5x Lagern hat es nicht geheilt, passende Zauber hatte ich auch nicht... das war mir das zu blöd. 

Nach dem Neulden hab ich das Banditen "Vorlager" gefunden, wo ich aber ohne Kampf die anwesenden Banditen überzeugen konnte, die Bande zu verlassen. Danach traf ich auf eine Art Magier-"Gang", denen ich einen meiner Begleiter geben musste. Eine Chance hätte ich im Kampf nicht gehabt...  Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich erstmal zu dritt weitermache, oder erneut neu laden sollte...


----------



## LowriderRoxx (15. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich bin ein wenig "rumgewandert" und geschaut, ob ich machbare Kämpfe finde. 1x musste ich neu laden, weil ich mir in einer an sich eher harmlosen Spinnenhöhle etwas eingefangen hab, wegen dem Linzi kaum mehr Stärke hatte und sich nicht mehr bewegen wollte. 5x Lagern hat es nicht geheilt, passende Zauber hatte ich auch nicht... das war mir das zu blöd.
> 
> Nach dem Neulden hab ich das Banditen "Vorlager" gefunden, wo ich aber ohne Kampf die anwesenden Banditen überzeugen konnte, die Bande zu verlassen. Danach traf ich auf eine Art Magier-"Gang", denen ich einen meiner Begleiter geben musste. Eine Chance hätte ich im Kampf nicht gehabt...  Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich erstmal zu dritt weitermache, oder erneut neu laden sollte...


Definitiv weitermachen. Oder speichern, weitermachen, und später nochmals einen alternativen Pfad ausprobieren. Aber weitermachen ist definitiv der Pfad des geringsten Widerstands. Die Quest, so zufällig sie ausschaut, ist essentiell. Also einfach mal den Infos der Quest folgen. Der Weg ist auch nicht besonders weit. 

Und was die reduzierte Stärke angeht: Übernachtung hat die Chance auf Heilung eines Punktes (siehe Combat Log für Ergebnis des Wurfs), Scroll of Lesser Restoration gibt es beim Handelsposten (heilt 1-4, je nach Wurf), und Lesser Restoration gibt es für Harrim ab Spell Level 2. Solche reduzierten Attributwerte wirst du regelmäßig erleben, meistens durch Gift. Scrolls sind in der Summe zu teuer, aber wie gesagt, jeder Cleric hat Lesser Restoration im Portfolio ab Spell Level 2.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2018)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Definitiv weitermachen. Oder speichern, weitermachen, und später nochmals einen alternativen Pfad ausprobieren. Aber weitermachen ist definitiv der Pfad des geringsten Widerstands. Die Quest, so zufällig sie ausschaut, ist essentiell. Also einfach mal den Infos der Quest folgen. Der Weg ist auch nicht besonders weit.


 ich war ja schon in deren Lager, aber Null Chance...  




> Und was die reduzierte Stärke angeht: Übernachtung hat die Chance auf Heilung eines Punktes (siehe Combat Log für Ergebnis des Wurfs), Scroll of Lesser Restoration gibt es beim Handelsposten (heilt 1-4, je nach Wurf), und Lesser Restoration gibt es für Harrim ab Spell Level 2. Solche reduzierten Attributwerte wirst du regelmäßig erleben, meistens durch Gift. Scrolls sind in der Summe zu teuer, aber wie gesagt, jeder Cleric hat Lesser Restoration im Portfolio ab Spell Level 2.


 das hilf dann leider erst für die Zukunft    nach 5x Lagern war es mir dann halt echt zu blöd


----------



## LowriderRoxx (15. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich war ja schon in deren Lager, aber Null Chance...


Kleiner Tip: am östlichen Rand der Karte entlang nach Norden gehen, dann braucht man nur einen einzigen Bogenschützen erledigen, bevor man ungehindert den gefangenen Mitstreiter befreien kann. Und direkt westlich davon, fast schon in Sichtweite, wartet weitere Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2018)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: am östlichen Rand der Karte entlang nach Norden gehen, dann braucht man nur einen einzigen Bogenschützen erledigen, bevor man ungehindert den gefangenen Mitstreiter befreien kann. Und direkt westlich davon, fast schon in Sichtweite, wartet weitere Hilfe.


 Ach so, ok - dass man auch "schleichen" darf hätte ich nicht gedacht...


----------



## Pellkartoffel (16. Oktober 2018)

Es wurde ja schon einiges gesagt. Ich denke grundsätzlich kann man nicht richtig oder falsch laufen. Wichtig ist ein Grundverständnis wie das Kampfsystem bei Pathfinder funktioniert. Dann klappt das auch alles besser und wirkt nicht unfair sondern ist eher Pech. Wie schon gesagt nutzt so gut es möglich ist die Buffs der Supporter (Bardin, Kleriker etc.). Segnen, Lied des Mutes geben zu Beginn zusammen +2 auf eure Würfe. Der Kleriker hat noch andere Buffs, die er jedem vor dem Kampf geben kann. Versucht 2 Nahkämpfer auf einen Gegner zu bekommen - weitere +2. Macht Amiri einen Sturmangriff weitere +2 usw. usw. . Das rechnet sich schnell hoch und die Rüstungsklassen der Gegner wirken bald nicht mehr unerreichbar. Die Talente zu kennen und auch zu nutzen ist wichtig. Vermeidet es selbst Gelegenheitsangriffe zu bekommen. Ein Fernkämpfer der einen Nahkämpfer vor sich hat, bekommt die.  Auch einfach so weglaufen ist schwierig, liegt man doch ganz schnell am Boden ohne was getan zu haben. Nutzt lieber Akrobatik, wenn der Wert einigermaßen passabel ist (dicke Blechdosen können sich das aber wegen dem Rüstungsmalus klemmen - die müssen durchhalten ). Im Gegenzug nutzt die Gelegenheitsangriffe für euch. An die Fernkämpfer und Zauberer mit Nahkämpfer ran. Wollen die schießen oder zaubern, fallen die durch Zusatzangriffe durch euch vielleicht vorher um, außerhalb eurer normalen Handlungsreihenfolge. Heilt euch vorsorglich lieber mit Zaubersprüchen durch hinten stehende Heiler im Kampf und Tränke lieber danach wenn es geht. Tränke geben glaube ich auch Gelegenheitsangriffe. Bloß nicht das positive fokussieren des Klerikers im Kampf nutzen, der heilt damit auch zahlreiche Gegner mit. Schleicht euch wenn möglich vor dem Kampf etwas an die Gegner mit Fernkämpfer heran, dann überrascht ihr den Gegner womöglich in der ersten Runde und vielleicht kippt schon mal einer um. Wenn ihr euch Waffen aussucht, setzt eher auf die Konstante als auf die maximale Höhe. Eine Waffe die regelmäßig einen w8+2 macht bei einem Treffer ist besser als eine die einen w10 macht. Beide machen 10 Maximalschaden aber die w8 waffe minimal 3 während die w10 waffe minimal 1 liefert. Zauberer sollten zu Beginn eher weniger die Gegner verzaubern. Das klappt noch nicht so gut. Lieber Schadenszauber wie magisches Geschoss oder sowas nutzen oder auch Monster herbeizaubern, die die Gegner mit in die Zange nehmen können für die Nahkämpfer... Es gibt noch zahlreiche andere Möglichkeiten der Optimierung. Wichtig ist aber grundsätzlich unvorbereitet und ohne ein wenig Ahnung von den Grundlagen wird's echt zäh mit dem Dauerladen - ist halt kein Diablo 

Ach ja Bokken im Handelsposten verkauf Tränke um Stärke zu regenerieren, falls kein Kleriker zur Hand ist.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2018)

Pellkartoffel schrieb:


> Tipps


 super, danke  




> Wichtig ist aber grundsätzlich unvorbereitet und ohne ein wenig Ahnung von den Grundlagen wird's echt zäh mit dem Dauerladen - ist halt kein Diablo


 schon klar, ich hab zB auch die Baldurs Gate- und Neverwinternight-Spiele, oder auch Dragon Age: Origins usw. durchgespielt, aber Pathfinder erscheint mir deutlich knackiger zu sein, obwohl ich auf normaler Schwierigkeit spiele   ich bin es gewohnt, dass selbst solche auf Pen&Paper-Regeln basierte Games auf "normal" vor allem zu Beginn eher einfach zu meistern sind, ohne dass man sich intensiv mit dem Regelwerk beschäftigen muss und letzteres dann nach und nach lernt.


----------



## Pellkartoffel (16. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber Pathfinder erscheint mir deutlich knackiger zu sein, obwohl ich auf normaler Schwierigkeit spiele   ich bin es gewohnt, dass selbst solche auf Pen&Paper-Regeln basierte Games auf "normal" vor allem zu Beginn eher einfach zu meistern sind, ohne dass man sich intensiv mit dem Regelwerk beschäftigen muss und letzteres dann nach und nach lernt.



das Gefühl habe ich auch. Die Jungs von Pathfinder sind eben echt konsequent. Und das heißt, dass man gerade zu Beginn tierisch anfällig ist mit seinen geringen Lebenspunkten - egal ob man das Regelwerk kennt oder nicht. Bei 10 Lebenspunkten einen kritischen Treffer mit 20 abzubekommen passiert eben. Da hilft nur, dass die Treffer die Leute nehmen, die viel Konstitution haben. Die stehen öfter nach dem Kampf auch wieder auf. Das muss man alles mögen - ich mag es


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2018)

Pellkartoffel schrieb:


> das Gefühl habe ich auch. Die Jungs von Pathfinder sind eben echt konsequent. Und das heißt, dass man gerade zu Beginn tierisch anfällig ist mit seinen geringen Lebenspunkten - egal ob man das Regelwerk kennt oder nicht. Bei 10 Lebenspunkten einen kritischen Treffer mit 20 abzubekommen passiert eben. Da hilft nur, dass die Treffer die Leute nehmen, die viel Konstitution haben. Die stehen öfter nach dem Kampf auch wieder auf. Das muss man alles mögen - ich mag es



Ich finde auch die Masse an Zaubern&co, die man schon am Anfang hat, verwirrend. Arkane Waffe, arkane Dingsbums, , 10 Angriffszauber, Segen, Fluch bla bla bla, und dann die einen pro Tag begrenzt, die anderen nicht... da soll man noch durchblicken  

Es gab btw nen Patch - das Bild scrollt nun mit der Maus mit. Vorher ging es nur mit den WASD-Tasten. Zumindest war das noch so, als ich vor ner Woche das Spiel erstmals installiert hatte, seitdem gab es schon mal 1-2 andere Patches, vlt. war das schon da mit drin  .


----------



## LowriderRoxx (17. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich finde auch die Masse an Zaubern&co, die man schon am Anfang hat, verwirrend. Arkane Waffe, arkane Dingsbums, , 10 Angriffszauber, Segen, Fluch bla bla bla, und dann die einen pro Tag begrenzt, die anderen nicht... da soll man noch durchblicken


Ohne Erfahrung hat man kaum eine Chance, seine Charaktere nicht zu verhunzen in Sachen Feats/Attributes/Spells. Trial & Error, wie so oft.

Was die begrenzte Anzahl an Anwendungen der Spells angeht: alle Spells haben einen Pool an möglichen Anwendungen, und der Pool wird durch das Rasten aufgefrischt. Wizards wie Octavia haben eine größere Auswahl an Spells und können Schriftrollen in ihr Spellbook übertragen. Aktiv benutzen können sie jedoch nur die Spells, die derzeit in ihrem Spellbook in einem Slot eingetragen sind (-> auswendig gelernt wurden), in genau der Anzahl. Sorcerer und Barden hingegen haben weniger Spells zur Auswahl und können keine Schriftrollen abschreiben. Zum Ausgleich brauchen sie keine Spells auswendig lernen und können immer x Spells jedes Levels verwenden, egal in welche Kombination -- sie sind also flexibler, während Wizards sich vorher überlegen müssen, was sie wohl benötigen werden. Bei Clerics verhält es sich wie bei Wizards, nur dass sie noch einen zusätzlichen Pool für ihre Channeling-Fähigkeiten haben. 

Die einzige Ausnahme sind die Cantrips (Level 0 Spells), die in unbegrenzter Menge verwenden werden können. Daher haben diese auch keinerlei Zahl im Icon. So hat man bspw mit Octavia immer jede Art von Elementarschaden zur Hand, wenn auch nur in sehr geringem Ausmaß. 

Ähnlich verhalten sich auch die aktivierbaren Fähigkeiten wie Rage bei Amiri oder Gesänge bei Linzi, nur das hier die maximale Anzahl an Runden angegeben ist. 

Und ja, die Vielfalt an Zaubern ist verwirrend, solang man noch nicht einschätzen kann, was für die eigene Gruppe sinnvoll ist, und was nicht. Aber solang man die Charaktere nicht komplett verhunzt, was die Auswahl an Feats/Spells angeht, kann man sich durchackern. Wie bei NWN2 funktionieren manche Sachen einfach übermäßig gut, da das Balancing schlicht zur komplex ist bei der Anzahl an Möglichkeiten. Als Beispiel würde ich hier Ekundayo nennen, den man sehr früh im zweiten Kapitel anheuern kann. In der selben Questreihe kann man eine Waffe für ihn finden, die dermaßen viel Schaden anrichtet, dass er bei nicht-resistenten Gegnern alleine mehr austeilt, als die restlichen 5 Mitglieder deiner Gruppe zusammen -- wenn man von einer "normalen" Gruppe ausgeht, nicht min-max Geschichten im x-ten Durchlauf. Oder der Abfahl des Schwierigkeitsgrads sobald man Level 7 erreicht hat, weil dieser Level die Angriffswerte der reinen Klassen über den Grenzwert für einen zusätzlichen Angriff pro Runde schiebt.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2018)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Ohne Erfahrung hat man kaum eine Chance, seine Charaktere nicht zu verhunzen in Sachen Feats/Attributes/Spells. Trial & Error, wie so oft.
> 
> Was die begrenzte Anzahl an Anwendungen der Spells angeht: alle Spells haben einen Pool an möglichen Anwendungen, und der Pool wird durch das Rasten aufgefrischt. Wizards wie Octavia haben eine größere Auswahl an Spells und können Schriftrollen in ihr Spellbook übertragen. Aktiv benutzen können sie jedoch nur die Spells, die derzeit in ihrem Spellbook in einem Slot eingetragen sind (-> auswendig gelernt wurden), in genau der Anzahl. Sorcerer und Barden hingegen haben weniger Spells zur Auswahl und können keine Schriftrollen abschreiben. Zum Ausgleich brauchen sie keine Spells auswendig lernen und können immer x Spells jedes Levels verwenden, egal in welche Kombination -- sie sind also flexibler, während Wizards sich vorher überlegen müssen, was sie wohl benötigen werden. Bei Clerics verhält es sich wie bei Wizards, nur dass sie noch einen zusätzlichen Pool für ihre Channeling-Fähigkeiten haben.
> 
> ...


 Bei zB Baldurs Gate hatte man halt am Anfang viel weniger Zauber, aus denen man ÜBERHAUPT wählen konnte, egal ob man sie beim Rasten erst "scharfschalten" muss oder nicht. Und es gibt es eben auch noch viele andere Dinge, die je nach Charakter beim Kampf gemacht werden können und die bei der Aktionsleiste in der Mitte oder rechts zu finden sind, und die Leisten kann man ja oft noch ausklappen, zB kann Harrim ja auch noch "Energie fokussieren"  usw., mein Charakter, ein Kampfmagus, hat 2 "Skills" für Arkane Waffen plus noch weitere Dinge PLUS die Zauber. Ich will jetzt nicht lügen, aber ich meine, mein Charakter hat mind 15 Aktionen, die er im Kampf machen kann, PLUS noch die Zauber, die ich nicht beim Rasten "gelernt" hab. Ich kann da ja später mal nen Screenie machen.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (17. Oktober 2018)

Die automatische Füllung der Aktionsleisten funktioniert mMn nicht wirklich gut. Laufend hat man Duplikate drin, und immer Ordnung zu schaffen ist zuviel Aufwand. Ich ignorier die Leiste ziemlich und benutze lieber die nach oben ausklappbaren Leisten: Links die Spells, Mitte die Fähigkeiten, Rechts die Gegenstände. Hier hat man unter Anderem Reiter für jeden Spell-Level ohne Duplikate. Ist weitaus übersichtlicher als das automatisierte Chaos, das vor allem bei Wizards und Clerics sehr schnell entsteht.


----------

